# Pause a show in one room and resume it in another not working



## tim316 (Apr 6, 2013)

i have a roamio (basic model) and a mini.im on time warner cable with an mcard and a cisco tuning adaptor.
the websight says the mini CAN: "Pause a show in one room and resume it in another" .
i cant get it to do that-it dosent work,i called tive 3 times and finally got an answer that this is a software issue and they will hopefully fix it in a later update.they claim that i was the 1st to ever mention this problem
im sure alot of you are having this same issue...
tivo.com should take the "Pause a show in one room and resume it in another"
sentence off of their websight since this is false advertising.
im so disappointed since this was one of the main reasons why i bought the mini.


----------



## tim316 (Apr 6, 2013)

few other things i want to mention that the mini dosent have before other people go out and buy one:
(1) there is no video window on the top right in the tivo central screen,im sure because it only uses 1 tuner.
(2) there is no "tivo beep" when clicking on guide ,ff, rew,pause and other misc functions.it only beeps in the settings screen.
(3) there still is v53 blank screen issues on the mini just like on my roamio and old premiere4


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

You can pause a show and resume it in another.

Here is the catch:
1. It has to be a previously recoded or currently recording show (currently recording shows have a few other quirks, but that's another thread).
2. You have to pause the show, and then hit LIVE TV or the TiVo button. *see following posts
There has always been a quirk that if you hit pause on a recorded show and then attempt to play immediately from another box, it would not work. You need to hit Live TV or the TiVo button first. 

This has been my experience with a TiVo Premiere and Mini, but has also been the case for me with numerous other TiVo boxes in different combinations. 

Your other points:

1. If one is in the TiVo Central menu, the are presumably looking for either recorded shows, Hulu, Netflix, etc., or headed toward other menus. I do not see the need for a Live TV window in the menu screens. 

2. I turn the beeps off. I have since the first TiVo many years ago. It is one of the first things I do on a new box. Some like the beeps...

3. I had a lot of v53 errors with my Mini an Premiere 4. I had Comcast come out and check the signal and the lines. It turned out that I has a nearly failed splitter and also an almost dead amplifier on the line. A quick swap of those pieces an I haven't had a problem since. If you are having the same problem with new and different equipment, the problem may not be the equipment, but may be elsewhere.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

supasta said:


> 2. You have to pause the show, and then hit LIVE TV.
> There has always been a quirk that if you hit pause on a recorded show and then attempt to play from another box, it would not work.


 I've never done it that way. I always just simply press TiVo button and then go over to another TiVo box and hit play and it always resumes from where I left off without issue. Same applies to the Mini. (This is for pre-recorded shows - I never use live TV).


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

moyekj said:


> I've never done it that way. I always just simply press TiVo button and then go over to another TiVo box and hit play and it always resumes from where I left off without issue. Same applies to the Mini. (This is for pre-recorded shows - I never use live TV).


Still correct.

You cannot hit pause and then walk to another box and resume. You have to hit something so that
the paused show doesn't remain paused _and_ up on screen. You have to either return to the menu or Live TV _after_ pausing but _before_ being able to resume on another box.

I hit LIVE TV, but you are correct (and I should have stated previously) that the TIVO BUTTON will serve the same purpose.

Thanks for the nudge. I will edit my previous post accordingly.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Um, I do this several nights a week.... pause recordings on my XL4 in the living room, and then resume right where I left off on the mini.

The only downside to hitting pause is sometimes a difficulty in deleting the show because the Premier is "holding onto it" still. I haven't tested yet to see if the new software version has modified that behavior, but it probably hasn't. The work-around is to hit 'live tv' instead of pause and then you can resume and then delete without issue.

Are you trying to pause live tv and then continue watching that show on the mini? that functionality is not supported. You'd have to be able to 'browse' the tuners on whichever Tivo you were watching to find the one that has your paused show. As of right now, you can only cycle through tuners on your local one. I'd suspect that the odds of them writing this code are fairly low, with all of the other highly requested features/functions/updates that are being worked on.

Alot of peeps dont watch live tv... yuck commercials! if you want to change rooms, and are doing the live tv thing, just hit record and then pause.

I see what you mean:
"Stream and watch Live TV with full Trick Play functions
Pause a show in one room and resume it in another
Stream recorded shows to another DVR
Access your 4-tuner TiVo DVR through your Ethernet or MoCA home network to schedule recordings, WishList searches and Season Pass recordings
Share web entertainment from another TV, including movies and music from Netflix, Hulu Plus, Pandora, Spotify, YouTube, and other broadband content providers
Stream HD recordings to up to three TVs
TiVo Mini does not have a tuner or hard drive, and does not need a CableCARD. Additionally, the remote in the TiVo App cannot control TiVo Mini."

It should read "Pause a recording in one room..."
Also, "Stream recorded shows to another DVR" doesnt make sense, either.
And the 4-tuner line needs an update...

There is no video window in the upper right ... if you were watching live tv. If you are streaming a show and hit tivo, left, etc you get the preview window. To free up the tuner, it releases it asap, so no window. I can see them maybe adding options to control this behavior for this down the line as well as options to control the timer on auto-sleep on the mini.

The beeps have acted weird forever. Something to do with HDMI/ Dolby/ protected audio stream etc. Have had em turned off for like 5 years, forgot about the behavior. <shrug>
If you hit 'slow' to hide the video preview window, you can hear the beeps in the HD menus.

Dont know what the v53 error is about, never seen it, cant speak to it, sorry.

After you've had your tivos a bit longer, you'll probably find yourself watching live tv less and less... seems to happen that way with most everyone


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Instead of pausing just hit the TiVo button. That will set the pause point and release the show all at the same time. Then you can walk into the other room and resume where you left off and delete the show without worry.


----------



## tim316 (Apr 6, 2013)

so tivo responded me with this:
"Please bare in mind, the resume function only works on TiVo Recordings, it does not currently work in LiveTV."
they should make that clear on their websight.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tim316 said:


> so tivo responded me with this:
> "Please bare in mind, the resume function only works on TiVo Recordings, it does not currently work in LiveTV."
> they should make that clear on their websight.


You can record what you're watching on live TV and then watch that in another room.


----------



## tim316 (Apr 6, 2013)

yes,i do understand you can record a show and then watch it in another room.but after recording and switching rooms you would have to fast foward it to the point you left off.better than nothing i guess.


----------

